# MetaTrader Indicators and Expert Advisors Repository



## TulipFX (20 January 2011)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would share this excellent resource. I do not vouch for the results of any systems or indicators on this site but think it might be useful for any MT4 coders out there, or people interested in learning.

It has a great array of opensource code which can prove a useful tool when developing your own systems. Who knows - perhaps there is a gem of an open source system in there somewhere! I learnt to code MT4 via examples from open source code so wanted to pass on this great library.


http://desynced.net/fx/eas/eas.php


----------



## cogs (20 January 2011)

Nice work Tulip, quite a collection.


----------



## cogs (20 January 2011)

Also found Stephen Story's vids informative, ECN's Vs Market makers and the use of metatrader.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIYk8v_l_VM


----------



## cogs (22 January 2011)

Another useful tool I stumbled across is a window detachment tool for MT4.

http://tools4meta.com/#/Products/DetachedWindows4


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2011)

Sure that's not the graveyard?


----------



## cogs (22 January 2011)

After a gazillion losing trades and many years I am still using MT but today with more success. Had to become skilled at what brokers are up to with MT manager and Virtual Plugins etc.

The amount of ongoing new tools makes it a big draw card.

I'll probably never be wealthy from trading, just love to trade.

That tool4meta are having login and signup probs at the moment but I recon I can make good use of the feature. Never quite satisfied with my trade comsole.


----------



## TulipFX (22 January 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Sure that's not the graveyard?




I doubt there is a successful 'as is' system on that site, but for people learning to code, or looking to see what EAs are about its a good resource. Good way to learn is to study current code, and use it in your own systems.


----------



## lindsayf (23 January 2011)

Thks Tulip

Its a shame that there aren't descriptions of the methodology with some images so that readers can see the intent/rationale of the EA.  As is, you have to work it out from the code which is tedious - unless Im missing something?


----------

